# Medicines



## chancockmanse (6 mo ago)

Hi we are hoping to move/retire to Crete in the next 18 months.
Have found out much of info we need.
My wife has regular medicines,tablets, prescribed.
How would we continue this? 
Greek doctor?
Thanks. Colin


----------

